# Tag end serving technique



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

And it always seems to be in just one spot -- about the 6th or 7th wrap just as I'm coming around the post. Two tiny little spaces between warps there.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

I just discovered the benefits of proper lighting. :embara:


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

One thing that helped me was to wait until my pre-stretch was done to terminate them.... what I mean is I'll get the tags out beyond the post with the amount of stagger I see fit, then shove them through the bundle on their respective side. Do this to both ends and crank'er up to 300#. You can generally tell if you'll have any gaping at this point and you can still tug on the tags to cinch them up. Then you can close the loop with the tags or weave them into the bundle or whatever step is next for you.

Also, good lighting is essential!! Sounds like you figured that out! :wink: My favorite spot to build is in the garage with my jig scooched out by the open garage door.... obviously it's got to be good weather, but nothing beats natural light to show all your flaws!!

Hope this helps some.

Oh, and if you haven't already found it, check these out.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1947551


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've been using the Hutch method so I've watched and rewatched those videos a dozen times. But thanks for posting! I think I'll try your suggestion about getting the wraps just around the post, sticking the tags through the bundle once, stretching, and only after that finishing the loop (then twisting and restretching). Anything to get the end result that little bit better every time.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

When I wrap my tag ends I make sure to overlap them as much as possible. If you pull them tight so they slide back up against the wrap before, they never overlap but just butt up against one another. If you put them through the middle with a little slack and then pull them back without them being tight, they will overlap when you do tighten them. The slack will allow them to lay on top of the pervious wrap. 

Another thing I do is to not pull straight back. I actually pull the initial wraps back and to the opposite side so they stack hard on one another.


----------



## Mordekyle (Aug 8, 2011)

I discovered a pair of reading glasses someone left at my house. It turns out that all the Icons on my phone have detail!! The glasses found their way to my string jig, and to me are just as important as good lighting.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Huntinsker said:


> When I wrap my tag ends I make sure to overlap them as much as possible. If you pull them tight so they slide back up against the wrap before, they never overlap but just butt up against one another. If you put them through the middle with a little slack and then pull them back without them being tight, they will overlap when you do tighten them. The slack will allow them to lay on top of the pervious wrap.
> 
> Another thing I do is to not pull straight back. I actually pull the initial wraps back and to the opposite side so they stack hard on one another.


That's helpful, thanks man.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

yeh, it's hard to do without little gaps showing up in your tag end wraps. I do as PB26 says and then push the wraps together as I pull them tight around the bundle. just make sure you leave enough tag end length, so you can handle them tag easily with your fingers.


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

If you are pulling the tag ends backwards (toward the end of loop) and hard you shouldn't have a problem. Only time I ran into a problem is when I try to get them tight and not tucked back!


Hutch


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

BowStringDepot said:


> If you are pulling the tag ends backwards (toward the end of loop) and hard you shouldn't have a problem. Only time I ran into a problem is when I try to get them tight and not tucked back!
> 
> 
> Hutch


Agreed....I pull rearward and HARD! Have cut my hands a couple of times from pulling a bit too hard.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

It's one of the aspects of string building that gets better with practice.


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

NP Archery said:


> It's one of the aspects of string building that gets better with practice.


Ain't that the truth!!


Hutch


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

BowStringDepot said:


> If you are pulling the tag ends backwards (toward the end of loop) and hard you shouldn't have a problem. Only time I ran into a problem is when I try to get them tight and not tucked back!
> 
> 
> Hutch



Also agreed and like Retrieverfishin stated, it is not hard to cut your fingers when wrapping tight. When I first started, I also cut my fingers in several places. Upon healing, I used athlete's tape on my fingers and it helped a lot. 

Tried end loop serving with 0.007" spectra line and have not gone back to end loop wrapping. For me, end loop serve is quicker and less stress on the hand/fingers. Just a preference. 

Good Luck.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, with some better lights and a technique adjustment based on your posts, I think I've gotten rid of those tiny gaps that were bugging me:


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

PB26 said:


> Well, with some better lights and a technique adjustment based on your posts, I think I've gotten rid of those tiny gaps that were bugging me:
> 
> View attachment 1886251


Bout time!! :wink: Looking good!


Hutch


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

And done! More Hutch method loops for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Good deal. They look really nice.


----------



## PapaD (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice,super job.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

PB26 said:


> Thanks!


We will make a pro out of you yet!!


Hutch


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

BowStringDepot said:


> We will make a pro out of you yet!!
> 
> 
> Hutch


Well I've played around with at least a dozen different ways of doing loops but when I gotta make a full set for my bow, I always come back to your style!


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

Now make me a set!! I haven't had time!


Hutch


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

BowStringDepot said:


> Now make me a set!! I haven't had time!
> 
> 
> Hutch


Do them in your sleep, they'll come out 100x better than mine!


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

PB26 said:


> And done! More Hutch method loops for your viewing pleasure:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886542


Those look AWESOME!! I'd be proud of 'em!


----------

